# 20mm thru axle rear hubs?



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2004)

What company(thats in business) makes these hubs?
Own a diesel and have an option for 20mm thru, just curious...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What company(thats in business) makes these hubs?
> Own a diesel and have an option for 20mm thru, just curious...


there arent any 'true' 20mm rear axle hubs (due to the limited brearing sizes available for the casette bodies), they are actually smaller axles but with 20mm adaptor ends. The Turner DHR uses this setup which comes stock with Hadley hubs. However i'm not sure if the 20mm adaptors are proprietary to the frame or the hub.


----------



## 9 Lives (Jan 30, 2004)

Zerdo; I have a question; I have a 2003 Foes Fly that uses what is called a QR reverse nut system, because of the frame the left side doesn't have a true drop-out so I couldn't run DeeMax rims. LBS built me a set of Mavic Ex 823's with 20mm Chris King front and a Chris King rear. The rear axle ended up being 19.5mm with the Salsa(the flip on the right side) in the reverse direction. So is it a true 19.5mm axle?
Thanks 9 Lives...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

i'm not familiar with the Foes setup, but as for the CK hubs, they do use an internal 19.5mm axle which is structurally part of the hub and isnt removable so in itself is not considered a through axle (although it allows for conversions to t-axles, or stuff like their fun bolts if you had the appropriate end nuts). Alot of the high quality hubs use an internal axle; the Hadleys use a 17mm for instance.

edit: it may be possible CK came up with a removable 19.5mm axle perhaps special to the Fly, but this is not the case with their standard aftermarket hubs.


----------



## Turmoil (Feb 4, 2004)

Razorrock hubs are true 20mm, I'm just building set of wheels with these. Also, I think True precision makes 20mm rear hub...

Does anyone know if Razorrrock is back in business? I've heard some rumors...


----------



## 9 Lives (Jan 30, 2004)

*Logical*



zedro said:


> i'm not familiar with the Foes setup, but as for the CK hubs, they do use an internal 19.5mm axle which is structurally part of the hub and isnt removable so in itself is not considered a through axle (although it allows for conversions to t-axles, or stuff like their fun bolts if you had the appropriate end nuts). Alot of the high quality hubs use an internal axle; the Hadleys use a 17mm for instance.
> 
> edit: it may be possible CK came up with a removable 19.5mm axle perhaps special to the Fly, but this is not the case with their standard aftermarket hubs.


Here's some images on the rear drop-outs, this is just the left side of the frame where the floating disk-break is mounted to. This is also why you can't use a standard 12mm through axle.
The first image is the inside view, and the second is the outside view ( the little nut attaches to the skewer ).


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Turmoil said:


> Razorrock hubs are true 20mm, I'm just building set of wheels with these. Also, I think True precision makes 20mm rear hub...
> 
> Does anyone know if Razorrrock is back in business? I've heard some rumors...


i'm pretty sure Razorrock has been under for awhile now so i didnt mention them. True Precision doesnt mention anything about a 20mm rear, and their rear mtb hubs have been out of stock and out of production now for awhile (they say they're comming out with a new one, but thats been awhile now). True Precision seems to be a high tech machining service provider first and bike stuff maker second, so they dont seem very keen right now it seems. Heres a link http://www.trueprecision.net/shopping/enter.html


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

9 Lives said:


> Here's some images on the rear drop-outs, this is just the left side of the frame where the floating disk-break is mounted to. This is also why you can't use a standard 12mm through axle.
> The first image is the inside view, and the second is the outside view ( the little nut attaches to the skewer ).


ok i get it now, kinda weird. Thats not a 12mm axle/dropout btw, its 10mm, so a standard CK hub setup is used. They also mention they make a 10mm through axle hub and axle for a Shimano Saint rear derailler.


----------



## 9 Lives (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes; that's the 2004 frames there coming out with. I have a 2003 frame. They also replaced the DHS Tube with the Foes Inferno. They made the Curnutt shock for the Foes Mono with adjustable travel on the shock. Just figures when you buy something they make all sorts of changes.
9 Lives...


----------



## D.B (Jan 19, 2004)

*Call Hadley*



[email protected] said:


> What company(thats in business) makes these hubs?
> Own a diesel and have an option for 20mm thru, just curious...


They don't make a 20mm hub, but they have adapters. I can use Hadley's hub/15mm axle or with a different adapter I can use any 12mm hub on my 20mm Turner DHR.
Here's their number 909-946-6780.


----------



## nhillerby (Apr 12, 2011)

D.B said:


> They don't make a 20mm hub, but they have adapters. I can use Hadley's hub/15mm axle or with a different adapter I can use any 12mm hub on my 20mm Turner DHR.
> Here's their number 909-946-6780.


I am looking to use my rear hub that is 20mm. It was used on a yeti dh9. I want to use the 20mm rear hub by hadley and use it on my yeti asx but the asx has 10mm dropouts.
Do you know if there is any axle that would fit thru the 20mm x 135mm but be able to fit onto the 10mm dropouts on both sides of the hub. so the axle would be 20mm then on both sides of it, it would decrease to 10mm so it could fit the asx dropouts.


----------

